# Annesley Colliery Miners Welfare,Nottinghamshire,Nov 12



## skankypants (Nov 18, 2012)

After failing at this place a few months ago,i was passing on my way home from a near by splore,and thought id try my luck again......and gained access...was great to look around this place,,,it had a "happy" atmosphere to it,and im sure it has many stories to tell during its history.Originaly a welfare for the near by Colliery of the same name,for miners etc to relax in,drink cheaply,and entertain their families...unfortunatly it has been hit by the usual kids and thieves,to some extent...but still a good mooch about...The Welfare closed its doors for the final time in 2009,so i have been told..








































































Apologies for the poor quality shots,all were hand held,and light was a struggle...thanks for looking...


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 19, 2012)

Its sad to see all the social history trashed & unwanted,great photographic record,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 19, 2012)

I really like these sort of places, nice to see something different - If walls could speak - Cheers for posting


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like a good mooch, some great photos  I like the curtain shot!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2012)

Cheers for sharing, it is trashed, but: I was bought up in a pub, and we used to have that exact trophy in your fifth shot as our trophy. Just bought it all back. 
Lovely shots, cheers for documenting it before its beyond recognition,


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like a great mooch! Fab report, thanks


----------

